# Well



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

The season came and went so fast .hope everyone had a great season ..now it time to sit back and reflect about my season and how much fun it was .and the bad day's too .

just like today 2 of us shot 4 geese could we of got our 6 well sure but we only shot 1 out of each group today just to make it last a little longer.well turkey's right around the conner

meet lots of new guy's hope to see you all next season ..and just sitting here thinking i only had to carrie birds 2 times this year .only because i was by myself


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

This was my first year with hopefully more to come. Had many up's and down's, never shot a limit but had days when I couldn't be happier and days when I thought I couldn't hit water if I fell out of the boat. Never the less I learned more every trip and made some new hunting buddies. Hell I can think of our first couple trips to dillon lake never firing a shot basically bird watching and couldn't wait to get back. Now we have some gear and great private places to hunt if only we were better shots. Thanks for all the info everyone shared this year.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SmallieNut (May 27, 2007)

It was one of the best seasons I can remember.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Great season, we crushed geese this year killed 30 Saturday, we had 10 guys, the sound of the volleys were unreal. As we was picking up we had many different groups land. We was trafficking birds so big number of decoys was in need we had out 30 dz. That will be the hunt that stands out the most, and one other my brother his friend and I killed our 9 with 4 being banded.ducks not bad but not good either.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

Overall it wasn't a great year for me. The first week in October was pretty good, and the last weekend was great, but a lot of slowness in between. Just didn't see all that many birds through most of December or January. Lots of 1 or 2 or even 0 bird days. Altogether we shot 147 waterfowl this years so I guess I can't complain much. Just felt like I hunted more this year for fewer birds. There's still nothing like a circling, chuckling mallard though to keep me at it.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Had a good year. Killed plenty of geese. The duck numbers weren't as good as last year for me, but the diversity of birds I shot made up for it (12 different species). Added some more jewelry to the lanyard, so all in all I can't complain too much. Still got to get out to PA for a goose hunt or two before they close up, so it ain't over for me just yet!!!


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah FirstFlight. i carried a ton of birds out of fields this year but i love it lol nothing like walking out of the field with a game strap filled with dead birds we had the best season we have ever had lots of birds K.I.A here in good ole Ohio.. unfort. this was my 11th and Final season in ohio for hunting, im still waiting on paper work to go through but by next goose season my resident state will be Colorado and ill be somewhere with the marine corp, Cant wait.
7051- Aircraft firefighting and Fire Rescue "ooohh Rahhh"


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

